# FS: RARE 1999 Maxima SE Limited SE-L 16" OEM Wheels & Tires



## bckncook (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry, couldn't figures out how to post in the classifieds. Very different than most forums I visit. If anyone would like to tell me, feel free. Until then...

I have four *1999 Nissan Maxima SE Limited 16" OEM wheels* in *EXCELLENT CONDITION* and *Michelin-manufactured tires in ALMOST NEW condition! * ]. I can sell individually or as a set.

Note that, because these wheels are from a 1999 SE *Limited* model (only a half-year or so production run, I think), they are much rarer and have a unique finish that is slightly more *smoke/gunmetal* than the usual Maxima SE wheels. The wheels have over 50,000 miles on them, but are *perfectly round* and in *terrific shape with no curb rash*. Keep in mind that, with their unique finish and greater rarity, they do sell for a bit more, such as at this link (New Used & Refinished Factory Aluminum Rims Wheels NISSAN MAXIMA GLE SE GXE 3.5SL 3.5SE ANNIVERSARY LIMITED LTD OE Original OEM Alloy Used Wheels Rims Sales 1981 1982 1983 1984 1985 1986 1987 1988 1989 1990 1991 1992 1993 1994 1995 1996 1997 1998 199), where the 97-99 Maxima wheels are $185 and the 99 Maxima SE LTD wheels are $245. 

*All wheels come with essentially new tires with almost NO WEAR*. They are OEM-sized, Z-Rated Wynstar Exocet (a less-expensive Michelin product line/brand name - just Google "Wynstar Michelin"). The original tires were replaced with these by the dealer just before I bought the car... but I upgraded to 17" wheels and tires within about 200 miles after I bought it. 

Wheels only. No tires. These will fit any Maxima and most other Nissan vehicles, as well as some other vehicles. Email me if you'd like confirmation for your particular vehicle.

I’m asking $175 for each wheel AND tire, so I think this is a decent deal, especially given the above factors, but feel free to make an offer. If someone would like to buy all four, I'll be glad to knock an additional $50 off the package total, but since they will all ship as separate packages (and I haven't really marked up the shipping), I can't offer any additional shipping discounts for the package.

Feel free to email me at [email protected] or call me at 919-696-5511 with any questions.

Thanks,
Brandon Cook


----------



## speedymax99 (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck with the sale but it same that one what to buy or stock wheels . I have a same set tooo for sale but on the org for last few months


----------

